# Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x58 LQ/HQ (Update untagged)



## beachkini (6 Nov. 2011)

(12 Dateien, 1.721.624 Bytes = 1,642 MiB)


----------



## kuno83 (8 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Sport ist gesund und macht müde Männer munter


----------



## Q (8 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Danke für die weltberühmte happy09 Oberweite


----------



## el-capo (8 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

danke für die tollen bilder von jordan!


----------



## Willfried (8 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Wow... ... ... sehr schöne Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## claudy09 (10 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

wow ^^

tolle bilder:thumbup:

ich frag mich ob die echt sind

bei bil gibt es auch bilder von ihr bei training


----------



## nettmark (10 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

............. mit zittrigen Fingern tippe ich: D A N K E !!! ..............


----------



## katzen3 (11 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

danke


----------



## tucco (12 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

nice


----------



## coconutkiss (13 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

mehr davon.......


----------



## nettmark (15 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

................. das macht sie gut ..........................


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

very hot


----------



## savvas (15 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank.


----------



## fency (15 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Danke für die heiße Jordan


----------



## beobachter5 (16 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Thx


----------



## Bombastic66 (16 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

herrlich diese prallen Ti**en und knackigen Nip**l!


----------



## Ripper Joe (18 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

kurz noch en paar "daten" zu der Frau: 109-60-89 Cup: HH 

Wahnsinn.


----------



## omgwtflol (18 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

She seems to be taking yoga to a whole "new level" HA! :crazy:  Thank you


----------



## newbie26 (18 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Doppel DD war angeboren, der Rest wurde nachgeholfen. kam doch beim Oktoberfestspezial bei Taff sie spricht perfekt Deutsch ist ja auch eine Münchnerrin. Lebt in Los Angeles macht auf Yoga Model. Bekommt Tausend angebote zum Ausziehen, letztes war glaub ich Scoreland für 250.000€ ein paar Pics hat aber abgelent. Sie scheint also genug Geld zu haben.

mfg
newbie26


----------



## dertauer (23 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Das kann Sport alles bewirken


----------



## derdrummer (23 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Ja Hölle hölle... was für ein prachtweib  Danke dafür!


----------



## Slider (24 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Wow, das sind ja Hammerteile. Vielen Dank für die Pics!


----------



## molokolus (24 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

so macht sport doch spass:thumbup:


----------



## mrcanyon (24 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Wow, was für ein Megaweibchen!!!!!!


----------



## smurf1111 (24 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

thx


----------



## kaplan1 (1 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Starkes Outdoor-Working °!


----------



## florian767 (1 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

wow danke


----------



## Calvert (30 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Boh ej,what für dinger.
Einfacg nur genial


----------



## felt (30 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

sehr schön Danke! meinen Tag versüsst


----------



## TryX (31 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

Top


----------



## canil (5 Feb. 2012)

*update: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x46 HQ*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## katerkarlo (12 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Super geilen Bilder


----------



## katerkarlo (12 Apr. 2012)

Einfach traumhaft diese Bilder von Jordan - Danke dafür


----------



## little_people (12 Apr. 2012)

toller anblick


----------



## Wewelinho (17 Juni 2012)

danke jordan


----------



## zebra (17 Juni 2012)

von wegen yoga ist nichts für männer


----------



## Jone (19 Juni 2012)

:WOW: sehr heißes Shooting. Danke dafür :crazy:


----------



## Total Egal (24 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x12 LQ (tags)*

uih yuiyui!!!


----------



## quarksack (7 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank. Man sollte Jordan aber nicht auf ihre Brüste reduzieren. Ihr Hintern, ihre Beine und ihre Füße auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Jayoc (13 Feb. 2013)

yOOOOOOOOga


----------



## element (13 Feb. 2013)

she can beat me whit her boobs


----------



## icooii (14 Feb. 2013)

zuuuu groß


----------



## elbefront (15 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Yoga-Jordan


----------



## checker74 (16 Feb. 2013)

Yoga! High performer! *ggg*


----------



## canadian (19 Feb. 2013)

Ich jogge seit Jahren durch die hiesigen Parks - 
sowas ist mir leider noch nicht begegnet.
Muß wohl doch mal Italien...


----------



## holger00 (20 Feb. 2013)

VIelen Dank!!!


----------



## Ghirmawi (21 Feb. 2013)

Wunderbar!=)


----------



## HenryMiau (21 Feb. 2013)

Sport ist gesund und macht müde Männer munter


----------



## marriobassler (21 Feb. 2013)

na hoffentlich fällt se ned vorn über hahahahaha


----------



## callingelvis (1 März 2013)

mehr davon!!!!!!


----------



## reader27 (4 März 2013)

So macht Sport Spaß!


----------



## folk (10 März 2013)

Wow! Klasse Oberweite.


----------



## Hansi83 (14 März 2013)

vielen dank!


----------



## canadian (11 Apr. 2013)

Sag`ich doch: Sport und Vergnügen passen total !!!


----------



## bsigi (11 Apr. 2013)

sport macht fit :=)


----------



## zerg67 (11 Aug. 2013)

der Wahnsinn


----------



## Barbarossa5 (11 Aug. 2013)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## starsfinden (11 Aug. 2013)

unglaublich!


----------



## dennis257 (26 Aug. 2013)

wahnsinn


----------



## gimli1 (29 Aug. 2013)

*AW: update: Jordan Carver - known worldwide for the generous size of her breasts, practiced yoga in a public park in Italy (Nov, 2011) x46 HQ*

Danke fur die tolle bilder!!!:thumbup:


----------



## vilamos (29 Aug. 2013)

Nice :thx:


----------



## royboy (30 Aug. 2013)

Wow....da fehlen einem die Worte


----------



## doggydog21 (12 Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand ob sie als Personal Trainer zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## Lupo78 (12 Juni 2014)

gigantisch....:thumbup:


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

Damit ist das Ding mit Sport ist Mord auch wiederlegt!


----------



## karacho79 (8 Juli 2014)

Einfach nur Wahnsinn ....


----------



## tringato (19 Juli 2014)

Mir fällt im Moment kein heißerer deutscher "Promi" mit gemachten Hupen ein. Und ein bisschen Grips hat sie auch noch !


----------



## Lupin (15 Sep. 2014)

Heiß...noch mehr,bitte!!! Danke!


----------



## arnewp (15 Sep. 2014)

Wow! Dankeschön.


----------



## perl123 (20 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Bilder,Danke.


----------



## zoras (10 Okt. 2014)

immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## messi014 (26 Dez. 2014)

die macht doch jeden verrückt


----------



## big2 (28 Dez. 2014)

Wahnsinns Busen,Leider unecht


----------



## Matzlord (21 Jan. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## pupsa (22 Jan. 2015)

riesen Hupen!


----------



## knollo (1 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## mvsch (22 Mai 2015)

Die Yoga Dame


----------



## mrweb (30 Mai 2015)

immer wieder schön, danke


----------



## bronck (31 Mai 2015)

Yoga Jordan - fleischgewordener Traum aller Männer


----------



## mareen_88 (26 Dez. 2015)

Traumhaft, Danke Jordan


----------



## hadiliwi (29 Dez. 2015)

:wow::wow:


beachkini schrieb:


> (12 dateien, 1.721.624 bytes = 1,642 mib)


----------



## Lupin (27 März 2016)

Werden die beiden ...Bälle oben ...noch Größer?....Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## vrcslt97 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das sind ja förmlich eingebaute Basketbälle, hammer.


----------



## oanser (1 Dez. 2021)

gibt es auch oben ohne bilder


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Dez. 2021)

oanser schrieb:


> gibt es auch oben ohne bilder


 
Wieso? brauchst du neue Vorlagen? Sind die alten schon so verklebt?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## stinson86 (1 Dez. 2021)

Die würde ich auch gern sehen


----------

